# 1.7l vs 1.8l 8v?



## torchd (Jul 11, 2008)

okay so i tried to search but can't find what im looking for.
what is the 1.7l i4 efi engine?? are parts interc hangeable with the 1.8l or is it a ttoally useless engine other than mpg? 
im pickign up an 83 with 1.7l and really want a simple cam and exaust build.
johnny


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 1.7l vs 1.8l 8v? (torchd)*

It's just a 1.7L or, 1715cc to be exact, fuel injected in line 4 cylinder engine, VW's fuel injection at the time was Bosch CIS with Lambda. The 1.8L engine is very similar looking, most of the external parts, manifolds, ignition, fuel system, clutch, tranny are all interchangeable, internally however, most parts are different. 
The 1.8L (1781cc) engine is much superior to the 1.7L in almost every respect especially the cylinder head which is why VW was able to get 20% more horsepower with only a 4% increase in displacement.
Compared to the 1.8, the 1.7L is pretty much unless even the mpg is not that much better. Fortunately, 1.8L engines are a dime a dozen so you should have no trouble finding a good, relatively inexpensive one to replace that anemic 1.7L should you decide to.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: 1.7l vs 1.8l 8v? (torchd)*

the 1.7 is a stroked 1.6. It is the same crank as a 1.8 but the block and everything else is like a 1.6. There are plenty solid lfter cams out there for a 1.6-1.7.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 1.7l vs 1.8l 8v? (antichristonwheels)*

It's not the same crank as a 1.8L. It's a 1.6L crank with the stroke increased to match that of a 1.8 but the rod journals are smaller and the snout longer than a 1.8L crank. 
There are indeed a lot of cams available to fit to the 1.6/1.7L heads but to really take good advantage of them, you'd need to do a ton of work to the head, bigger valves etc. From a performance point of view, you're WAY further ahead ditching the 1.7 and starting fresh with a 1.8


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: 1.7l vs 1.8l 8v? (ABA Scirocco)*

you can bolt any solid head from a 1.8 onto a 1.7.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 1.7l vs 1.8l 8v? (antichristonwheels)*

Yes but the head woould need to be modified a little bit first, you read about that HERE.


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: 1.7l vs 1.8l 8v? (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_Yes but the head woould need to be modified a little bit first, you read about that HERE.

i tell you what.... you sir have the most polite manners of an online personality I've ever encountered. This question pops up so frequent, I've stopped answering it. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 1.7l vs 1.8l 8v? (woodrowstar)*

Thank you, that's very kind.


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: 1.7l vs 1.8l 8v? (ABA Scirocco)*

From what I have been reading lately, there were design improvements in the 1.8 compared to the 1.7L, such as shorter wristpins and better rod bolts.
I am wondering if the evolution of improvements continued into the ABA, and what those were?
All things being the same, what is going to last longer before a rebuild, an ABA, 3A or a 1.8?
Also, the mk1 Bentley states that no oversized pistons are available for the JH engine. Why is that so? Is that true for the later 1.8 blocks?


_Modified by chickenfriend at 11:36 PM 7-20-2008_


----------

